# Disappearing Lynnhaven Pier...Not for the Faint of Heart



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

She's shrinking down fast. 
Update.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I wounder if they are leaving the pylons ?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Pretty depressing Thrifty.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

It'll give joy to some of the residents of Westminster I'm sure. A nice close by place for them to walk out on or be wheeled out on....to get a break from the confines of their rooms. The torch is being passed on to the elder generation. There's some comfort in that. Maybe even do some angling or crabbing. Course that depends on the flexibility of the activity coordinators. Many possibilities for sure. It's good the entire pier isn't going to be taken down. It'll look very odd to have an open space at the end of the lot after all the decades of the pier's presence.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Well that’s good news that it’s not completely being torn down. Wonder if there will still be beach access.


----------



## Pheno (Jun 8, 2017)

You will be able to still fish on the beach next to the pier they, last i heard will not be closing the beach access


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Never had much luck spot fishing from the shore there. Would have to really launch it out there. The crabs should still be there so flinging crab traps out is worth a try.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

HOW ARE THE ROUND HEAD doing at vbfp thses days


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

tons


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

IPNURWATER said:


> I wounder if they are leaving the pylons ?


Probably not according to *this*.


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

View attachment 56345


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Markapuu said:


> View attachment 56345
> View attachment 56353



Thanks for the downsized version picture update. A visible presence is better than none.


----------

